# Psi measurable at one spigot but not the other?



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

I'm stumped.
My neighbor reported that his sprinklers seemed underpowered when connected to 2 (of 3 total) spigots at different parts of his house.

Of course, I offered my help.

I measured about 58 psi at the spigot that is functioning properly.
On to spigot 2 - the one not working well. My psi meter does not even register the flow. I think my meter is broken.
But I go back to spigot 1 : my meter still works: 58 psi!

Rechecking spigot 2 and then adding spigot 3 = no movement in the psi meter at both spigots.

I turned on spigots 2 and 3. They both give a nice flow-about what I expected from a spigot.

Any ideas as to why the meter won't register? Could it possibly be an indication of the problem my neighbor detected in his observation that both of these spigots seemed underpowered?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Could he be doing a prank? You mentioned psi and flow, are you doing a static or dynamic pressure measurement?


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

g-man said:


> Could he be doing a prank? You mentioned psi and flow, are you doing a static or dynamic pressure measurement?


Well, I hadn't considered that possibility! But no, he's not pulling a prank.
But suppose that he was: How would he accomplish that?

I measured static pressure.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

And if this is a prank, I am not amused. I had to walk through a 'field' of dallisgrass and bermuda to get to the spigots at his house.
Seedheads o'plenty.

Normally, I would have walked back to my garage via the road. But in this case, in order to not seem like a total loon, I had to walk back to my garage through my yard, tracking all of that nightmare into my stand. :lol:


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Think about electricity, you can't have current without voltage (potential differential). For water to come out of the spigot, something must push the water out (psi) for it to flow. The prank will involve him having a remote shutoff valve that he could turn off via wifi. It is too involved of a prank, so not likely.

What is the resolution of your gauge? Could it not measure below 10-20psi? Did you check if the valves that feed the spigots are fully open? Sometimes they used gate valves instead of ball, the gate could be partially openned, resisting flow. Static should still match, unless the 3rd idea.

3rd idea - If there is a leak in this line, then it will have low flow and low pressure (because it is going out a different path). How could you check for leak? Go to the meter and ask for nothing to be using water in the house and see if the meter is incrementing.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

g-man said:


> Think about electricity, you can't have current without voltage (potential differential). For water to come out of the spigot, something must push the water out (psi) for it to flow. The prank will involve him having a remote shutoff valve that he could turn off via wifi. It is too involved of a prank, so not likely.


It sounds like you may have a way to spend your time and have a healthy laugh during the off-season this year. 



g-man said:


> What is the resolution of your gauge?


0-200. Given the increments, I assume that it should measure 20 psi and below.


g-man said:


> Did you check if the valves that feed the spigots are fully open?


No. And I'm not sure how to do this, but I am guessing that I would need to venture into the crawl space? Note that I do see a strong flow of water coming from the spigots that cannot be measured. Judging by appearance alone, it looks like the flow at the two unmeasurable spigots is about the same as the flow in the front (the spigot that can be measured). That is what makes this situation so perplexing.


g-man said:


> 3rd idea - If there is a leak in this line, then it will have low flow and low pressure (because it is going out a different path). How could you check for leak? Go to the meter and ask for nothing to be using water in the house and see if the meter is incrementing.


I'm going to give this a try the next time I see him.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Checked the water meter: no activity. As far as I can tell, there is no leak.

I made more observations: although the two non-measurable spigots put out water, there is obviously much less water coming out compared to the spigot that is measurable.

I also tried to run my orbit gear drive sprinkler off of the non-measurable spigots. I got very poor performance, with the spray extending less than 10 feet or so.

I told my neighbor to call a professional :lol: 
He's got a near-reno next month.


----------

